# Anyone bought through the VW Friends and Family program?



## logansvw2 (Nov 25, 2006)

Hi. I have access to a VW Friends and Family certificate that allows you to puchase a VW at dealer cost. Has anyone here used this program and tell me their experince with it? Thanks.


----------



## PSU (May 15, 2004)

Nope. Sorry.


----------



## najel (Apr 10, 2008)

I haven't used it, but one thing I would be sure to look into would be if the car would come with a proper warranty like any new VW, or if it is some sort of a reduced warranty.


----------



## CGK (Mar 30, 2005)

I've used the program several times and have always been very satisfied with the experience. BTW, under the current program, your cost should be Dealer Invoice less $500.00. So, be sure to ask the dealer for the original invoice on the vehicle you choose. 
A few things to plan for would be:
1. Establish a relationship with a good VW dealer that participates in the program. 
2. Check available stock and the dealer incoming allocations to be sure you get the vehicle you want.
3. If the dealer does not have the vehicle available in stock, have him/her check other area dealers for the same vehicle. They should do this as a courtesy and shouldn't charge and additional transfer fees for getting the vehicle.
4. Be sure to have all your financing planned ahead of time. You can do this with the dealer when you make initial contact and present them with your certificate or finance on your own if wish. The key is to let the dealer know first off that you are purchasing through the program and present them with the certificate.
5. There are certain vehicles that may not be available under the program. You can check them out at www.vwgoretiree.com if you have set yourself up with a profile.

Remember, all vehicles purchased under the program must be new and unused. All applicable taxes, title and state fees will apply. All available VW warrantees will be honored.

Good luck on your quest.


----------



## logansvw2 (Nov 25, 2006)

Thanks for the infomative reply CGK. I'm hoping to purchase either a GLI Autobahn or Passat SE. The GLI may be hard to come by. BTW the link didn't work.


----------

